# darkie, sooty you all I like!



## david_carmen

Într-un roman, un tip rasist îi spune unui tip de culoare:
„I can spade, darkie, nigger, sooty you all I like.”
 
Cum s-ar traduce chestia asta? Îmi puteţi da sugestii, vă rog?
 
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Mallarme

david_carmen said:


> Într-un roman, un tip rasist îi spune unui tip de culoare:
> „I can spade, darkie, nigger, sooty you all I like.”
> 
> Cum s-ar traduce chestia asta? Îmi puteţi da sugestii, vă rog?
> 
> Mulţumesc.



"spade", "darkie", "nigger", şi "sooty" sunt tot cuvinte foarte jignitoare pentru o persoană neagră.  Nu ştiu dacă există echivalentele în română.

Nu înţeleg astă propoziţia prea bine fără mai mult context. Pot numai ghici...poate:

Pot "spade, darkie, nigger, sooty" voi, îmi plăceţi

-------

Ce roman citeşti?


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Într-un roman, un tip rasist îi spune unui tip de culoare:
> „I can spade, darkie, nigger, sooty you all I like.”
> 
> Cum s-ar traduce chestia asta? Îmi puteţi da sugestii, vă rog?
> 
> Mulţumesc.



Eu aş sugera o variantă de genul:

"Pot să-ţi zic cioară, afumat, colorat, negricios sau cum îmi vine mie."


----------



## david_carmen

Mallarme, e un roman detectivist. În mare : unul dintre suspecţi este de culoare şi nimereşte pe mâinile unui rasist care nu ezită să-şi dea arama pe faţă şi să fie violent în limbaj.

Da, OldAvatar de chestia asta m-am lovit şi eu, că nu ştiu să existe în limba română atâtea variante prin care să jigneşti un negru (explicabil, de altfel). Sugestiile tale mi-au dat idei.

„I can spade” ar putea oare să fie redat prin „Pot să tai în carne vie” (referindu-se la gravitatea jignirilor)?
Iar în ansamblu să fie :
„Pot să tai în carne vie şi să-ţi spun cum îmi vine mie la gură: cioroiule, negroteiule, tuciuriule!”

Ar respecta spiritul textului în engleză? Sau m-aş depărta prea mult? (În context, ar merge, cam la modul ăsta îşi vorbesc. Mă refer însă la compararea engleză/română a frazei citate.)


----------



## OldAvatar

david_carmen said:


> Mallarme, e un roman detectivist. În mare : unul dintre suspecţi este de culoare şi nimereşte pe mâinile unui rasist care nu ezită să-şi dea arama pe faţă şi să fie violent în limbaj.
> 
> Da, OldAvatar de chestia asta m-am lovit şi eu, că nu ştiu să existe în limba română atâtea variante prin care să jigneşti un negru (explicabil, de altfel). Sugestiile tale mi-au dat idei.
> 
> „I can spade” ar putea oare să fie redat prin „Pot să tai în carne vie” (referindu-se la gravitatea jignirilor)?
> Iar în ansamblu să fie :
> „Pot să tai în carne vie şi să-ţi spun cum îmi vine mie la gură: cioară, negroteiule, tuciuriule!”
> 
> Ar respecta spiritul textului în engleză? Sau m-aş depărta prea mult? (În context, ar merge, cam la modul ăsta îşi vorbesc. Mă refer însă la compararea engleză/română a frazei citate.)



"To call a spade a spade" înseamnă "a-i spune cuiva pe nume, fără menajamente". Dar aici este vorba de altceva. Nu se referă la expresia respectivă, ci la termenul discriminatoriu şi jignitor "spade", cu referire la persoanele de culoare, un echivalent al cuvântului românesc "cioroi", de exemplu.
Oricum, exprimarea în engleză mi se pare cam aiurea, dacă nu chiar incorectă gramatical...

Edit: Deci, nu cred că expresia "a tăia în carne vie" îşi are rostul. Este pur şi simplu o înşiruire de termeni ofensatori la adresa persoanei de culoare.


----------



## Mallarme

Spre ruşinea mea cred că OldAvatar a înţeles ăst pasaj mai bine de la început decât mine! Nu sunt sigură dacă ceea ce a sugerat el ca traducere este acelaşi lucru, dar acum cred că am înţeles ăst pasaj:

"spade", "darkie", "nigger", şi "sooty" sunt tot substantive însă în context se folosesc ca verbe!  

Nu v-aş putea sugera o traducere bună în română dar pot explica ce înseamnă:

Tipul rasist zice că el îl poate numi pe celălalt toate aceste cuvintele rasiste cât vrea.  Aici "all I like" = "as much as I like"

În alte cuvinte engleze: I can call you these racist words as much as I like.

Sper că este clar!


----------



## OldAvatar

Mallarme said:


> "spade", "darkie", "nigger", şi "sooty" sunt tot substantive însă în context se folosesc ca verbe!
> 
> Sper că este clar!



Nu cred că e cazul să-ţi fie ruşine. 

Folosirea substantivelor ca verbe m-a derutat şi pe mine. Pare însă, evident că tipul vorbeşte în "slang", dealtfel de-asta am şi zis că fraza pare cam nefirească gramatical.

E greu de găsit echivalente în română. Dar se poate adapta, folosindu-se termeni similari... Majoritatea jignirilor rasiste în română fac referire la ţigani de culoare şi nu la oameni originari din Africa.


----------



## david_carmen

Iniţial, eu mă gândisem la „to spade – to cut with a spade”.
Ar fi fost o gafă să-mi scape că "spade" e tot o denumire peiorativă pentru un negru.
 


Acum îmi este foarte clar.
Mulţumesc amândurora.


----------

